

Connected but Alone - kcovia
http://www.ted.com/talks/sherry_turkle_alone_together?language=en

======
kcovia
Transcript:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/sherry_turkle_alone_together/transc...](http://www.ted.com/talks/sherry_turkle_alone_together/transcript?language=en)

